# Rhom?? Pls say yes!!



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought this guy from aquatic kingdom a week ago and they claim he is a rhom. I got him for 30$ tax's in!! haha so i jumped on it right away! I'm really hoping he is actually a rhom and not a Sanchezi, some1 give me some good news!









Sorry for the bad pics i couldn't find my camera and used my phone for now, i will be getting better pics soon for sure


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your not giving us much to work with here but I think I remember seeing this fish and I dont think it was a sanchezi. I say this because it was alot different from the 4 others sanchezi's that they had there.

Without better pics I'm gonna say compressus or some sort of undescribed complex form.

He looks alot like my guy, check out my feeding vid. Mine was I'd by frank as a comp CF


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Judging by those pics it could be a compressus, a rhom or a sanchezi. Try to get some clearer shots. You got this guy for $30? Either way whatever you got, paying $30 for it is not bad at all.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok i'll definitly get better shots soon. What parts of the fish should I take close ups of to ensure the right ID. Also these pics were taken when i first got him, his eyes have turned red'er , does that lean more towards Rhom?

What features can i look for that will tell me he is a rhom apart from comp? thanx all


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok so i took some more "phone" camera shots cause i cant find my digital camera still and am dieing to know







There still not the best quality but i think there a little better. 
Are these any help??


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm still not 100% sure but I do remember this fish and it did look alot like my comp cf but only time will tell.

There is a chance that it is a Rhom though.
Sorry I couldnt be of more help :nod:


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Untill you get some really clear pics I would go by what the lfs said and call it a rhom.

Does your fish by any chance look like this, Thats a pic of mine which was I'd by frank as a compressus cf at 5 1/2 in.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

[quote name='Feefa' post='2412040' date='Aug 23 2009, 03:47 PM']Untill you get some really clear pics I would go by what the lfs said and call it a rhom.

Does your fish by any chance look like this, Thats a pic of mine which was I'd by frank as a compressus cf at 5 1/2 in.

I got clear pics, there on this thread tho cause iv been having trubble with uploading

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=185475


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

My impression based on the photobucket images is that it is probably S. rhombeus. Give the fish more time to grow out and get better, clearer flank photos (head to tail).


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Keep my science forum CIVIL please. You want to argue or get into a flame war, use PM otherwise I WILL delete threads that I find objectionable in MY FORUM. That's something I have not need to do in a long, long time. Please be respectful of each other. If you don't like how someone replies, then take it to PM or simply IGNORE the comment and go about being a good community member.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

How big is this guy? I think I see some barring on him. I'm with feefa in leaning towards comp, but Frank is the man, if he says rhom, 9 times out of 10, it's a rhom.


----------

